
This startup wants to kill the CPU and GPU in one go - mikece
https://www.techradar.com/news/this-startup-wants-to-kill-the-cpu-and-gpu-in-one-go
======
crsv
The startup is Tachyum and they're based out of eastern europe. Here's their
webpage: [http://www.tachyum.com](http://www.tachyum.com)

I really hate clickbait styled article titles on HN.

------
jillesvangurp
Bold claims. Either this company will be bogged down in patent lawsuits for
decades or they'll be acquired if there is even a hint of them being genuine.
Doubly so if they have the in house patents to defend themselves. Reading
between the lines suggests acquisition is the goal. Ramping up production is
going to take lots of investor cash, which they may not actually have. I hear
Intel is getting mildly panicky about their loss of relevance ...

------
woodandsteel
So what do the experts think about the Tachyum founder's claims, like that the
chip is far faster because there are far fewer, and far shorter wires between
the transistors. Does this make sense?

~~~
naikrovek
Shorter interconnects do make for quicker signalling, and the transistor count
on a single core of an i7 is high because of all of the pipelines and lookup
tables and all the things that make an i7 much more performant than an i486
would be at the same clock speed.

So no. Fewer transistors alone doesn't make computation faster.

Now, with those shorter interconnects, if they can get the CPU clock up to
something like 10GHz then maybe they have something. Sort of. They still need
to be able to talk to RAM quickly and so long as that is not on the same die
as the CPU it will not be a fast communication bus. Not 10GHz anyway.

------
coolspot
This guy doesn’t have confidence issues.

Q> Why can Tachyum succeed where larger organizations have failed?

A> I would have to say it is due to my technical instincts born from hard won
experience, along with learning from others’ mistakes, and disciplining myself
to work only on important challenges. Even in large companies such as Intel
and NVIDIA, the real innovation usually springs from a small group of
innovators. At SandForce which I founded, my competitors were Intel, Samsung,
Toshiba, Sandisk, Micron, Western Digital, LSI, Seagate, and many others with
1000s [of] engineers, and with less than 100 employees we won.

------
bnolsen
These guys have been around for a while:

[http://icubecorp.com/products/](http://icubecorp.com/products/)

------
animal531
I'm waiting for NVidia to do away with the MB, CPU and memory.

------
Zekio
good god techrader is annoying, redirecting if they can't show the ads,
luckily you can bypass that by simply blocking first party scripts as well

